# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  پشت کنکوری های 98-پسران

## Mrnima

سلام
دوستان گل گلاب  :Yahoo (4):  من امسال متاسفانه نتونستم دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشم (رشته تجربی) اما واقعا انگیزه ای برای پشت کنکور موندن ندارم و از انتختب رشته ای که کردم بشدت پشیمونم اما کاریه که شده و نمیشه دیگه کاریش کرد... منتها سوالم از دوستانی که قراره پشت کنکور بمونن اینه که چطوری به خودشون انگیزه میدن و من این فکر که سال دیگه از امسال بدتر بشم(چون انگیزه ندارم و دوستام رفتن دانشگاه و...) خیلی رو مخمه
از پشت کنکوریا و یا اونایی که پشت کنکوری بودن و قبول شدن میخوام بگم چطوری انگیزه مرده شون رو زنده میکردن؟
برای این گفتم پسران که فشار بیشتری طبیعتا روی ما هست تا دخترا(فشار زندگی و زن و بچه :Yahoo (56): )

----------


## Bozorgvar aziz

السلام علیک یا برادر
یک راه برات دارم شارژ شی
فیلم انگیزشی ببین مخصوصا اریک توماس بمب میشی میزنی میترکونی
https://www.aparat.com/v/4SlZV/سخنرا...28بخش_۱%29

----------


## mehdi9090

> سلام
> دوستان گل گلاب  من امسال متاسفانه نتونستم دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشم (رشته تجربی) اما واقعا انگیزه ای برای پشت کنکور موندن ندارم و از انتختب رشته ای که کردم بشدت پشیمونم اما کاریه که شده و نمیشه دیگه کاریش کرد... منتها سوالم از دوستانی که قراره پشت کنکور بمونن اینه که چطوری به خودشون انگیزه میدن و من این فکر که سال دیگه از امسال بدتر بشم(چون انگیزه ندارم و دوستام رفتن دانشگاه و...) خیلی رو مخمه
> از پشت کنکوریا و یا اونایی که پشت کنکوری بودن و قبول شدن میخوام بگم چطوری انگیزه مرده شون رو زنده میکردن؟
> برای این گفتم پسران که فشار بیشتری طبیعتا روی ما هست تا دخترا(فشار زندگی و زن و بچه)


ببین داداش انگیزه گرفتن جادو نیست یه چیزی بگم یهو انگیزت فوران کنه دلایل زیادی داره یکیش نداشتن هدفه اینکه ندونی امسال بازم ایا قبول میشی نمیشی و فلان یه روش ساده بهش میگم همین الان یه کاعذ بیار رشته دلخواهت دو دقیق بنویس با رتبه ای که باید کسب کنی اون چیزی رو بنویس که می خوای بنویس نه اون چیزی که میتونی بهش برسی بعدش رتبه ای که هدفت بود رو بر سه تقسیم کن چون معمولا ادما می ترسن اهداف جاه طلبانه بنویسن اگه این چیزایی که گفتم رو درست انجام بدی انگیزت چند برابر میشه اما
حالا اهدافت رو ریز می کنی مثلا تو برای قبولی در رشته مورد علاقت مثلا باید ترازت تو قلم چی 7000 باشه اما الان 4000 خب سه هزار اختلاف و  ده ماه وفت داری ماهی سیصد تا افزایش تراز باید داشته باشی خب تو یه برگه کاغذ بنویس که می خوای تا پایان ماه به تراز 4300 برسی با انجام همین کارا انگیزه لازم رو پیدا می کنی اما خواهش می کنم یه کاغذ بیار شروع کن به نوشتن الکی رویا پردازی نکن تو ذهنت تا وقتی هدفت رو روی کاغذ نیاری مطمئنا هیچ هدفی نداری فقط رویاس 
و نکته دوم تغذیه ذهنته این چه ورودی هایی دارن وارد ذهنت میشن خیلی مهمه حرفای دوستات مطالبی که می خونی و فیلم هایی که می بینی ادمای منفی باف رو از زندگیت دور کن فیلم ها و اخبار هایی که جنبه های منفی دارن به هیچ وجه نبین و باید روزانه ذهنت تغذیه شه مثلا خودم روزی 20 دقیقه فیلم های انگیزشی می بینم ببین یه شبه چیزی عوض نمیشه تا یه ماه روزی یه دونه کلیپ انگیزشی نگاه کن نه بیشتر بعد یه مدت تاثیر رو کامل می فهمی

----------


## Mrnima

> السلام علیک یا برادر
> یک راه برات دارم شارژ شی
> فیلم انگیزشی ببین مخصوصا اریک توماس بمب میشی میزنی میترکونی
> https://www.aparat.com/v/4SlZV/سخنرا...28بخش_۱%29


اینا موقتیه دادا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mrnima

> ببین داداش انگیزه گرفتن جادو نیست یه چیزی بگم یهو انگیزت فوران کنه دلایل زیادی داره یکیش نداشتن هدفه اینکه ندونی امسال بازم ایا قبول میشی نمیشی و فلان یه روش ساده بهش میگم همین الان یه کاعذ بیار رشته دلخواهت دو دقیق بنویس با رتبه ای که باید کسب کنی اون چیزی رو بنویس که می خوای بنویس نه اون چیزی که میتونی بهش برسی بعدش رتبه ای که هدفت بود رو بر سه تقسیم کن چون معمولا ادما می ترسن اهداف جاه طلبانه بنویسن اگه این چیزایی که گفتم رو درست انجام بدی انگیزت چند برابر میشه اما
> حالا اهدافت رو ریز می کنی مثلا تو برای قبولی در رشته مورد علاقت مثلا باید ترازت تو قلم چی 7000 باشه اما الان 4000 خب سه هزار اختلاف و  ده ماه وفت داری ماهی سیصد تا افزایش تراز باید داشته باشی خب تو یه برگه کاغذ بنویس که می خوای تا پایان ماه به تراز 4300 برسی با انجام همین کارا انگیزه لازم رو پیدا می کنی اما خواهش می کنم یه کاغذ بیار شروع کن به نوشتن الکی رویا پردازی نکن تو ذهنت تا وقتی هدفت رو روی کاغذ نیاری مطمئنا هیچ هدفی نداری فقط رویاس 
> و نکته دوم تغذیه ذهنته این چه ورودی هایی دارن وارد ذهنت میشن خیلی مهمه حرفای دوستات مطالبی که می خونی و فیلم هایی که می بینی ادمای منفی باف رو از زندگیت دور کن فیلم ها و اخبار هایی که جنبه های منفی دارن به هیچ وجه نبین و باید روزانه ذهنت تغذیه شه مثلا خودم روزی 20 دقیقه فیلم های انگیزشی می بینم ببین یه شبه چیزی عوض نمیشه تا یه ماه روزی یه دونه کلیپ انگیزشی نگاه کن نه بیشتر بعد یه مدت تاثیر رو کامل می فهمی


شما پشت کنکوری بودید یا هستید برا 98؟
اینکه دوستام مثلا دانشگاه تهران و بهشتی دارن عشق و حال میکنن یه حس عقب موندن از زندگی بهم دست میده (اما یاد اون جمله معروف میفتم که هیچکس از اون یکی جلوتر نیست و...)

----------


## mehdi9090

> شما پشت کنکوری بودید یا هستید برا 98؟
> اینکه دوستام مثلا دانشگاه تهران و بهشتی دارن عشق و حال میکنن یه حس عقب موندن از زندگی بهم دست میده (اما یاد اون جمله معروف میفتم که هیچکس از اون یکی جلوتر نیست و...)


من پشت کنکوری هستم البته نظام جدید روزای جمعه روز تفریحمه  :Yahoo (112):  وگرنه زیاد انلاین نیستم اما من خودم از تراز 4500 به 7000 هزار الان رسیدم نمی خوام پز بدم بد برداشت نکن اما یاد گرفتم چجوری میشه پیشرفت کرد ببین چجوری بگم باور کن همین دورانت می تونه بهترین دوران زندگیت باشه لازم نیس جهنم باشه برات فک کردی مثلا کسایی که موفق شدن الان دیگه دارن عشق وحال می کنن نهه افراد موفق بازم هدف بزرگ تری در نظر می گیرن اصن لذتش به همین سختی کشیدن الانشه فک کردی پزشکی قبول شی چقد شاد میشی نهایتا یه ماه بعدش عادی میشه این لذت داره که مثلا یه برنامه می چینی اخر شم می بینی کل برنامه رو انجام دادی این شادی واقیعه وقتی که اخر هفته به هدفی که واسش تلاش کردی رسیدی یه حس فوق العاده میده البته موقتیه به قول دارن هاردی می گفت هیچ وقت نمی تونی موفقیت رو بدست بیاری فقط می تونی قرضش بگیری

----------


## Mrnima

> من پشت کنکوری هستم البته نظام جدید روزای جمعه روز تفریحمه  وگرنه زیاد انلاین نیستم اما من خودم از تراز 4500 به 7000 هزار الان رسیدم نمی خوام پز بدم بد برداشت نکن اما یاد گرفتم چجوری میشه پیشرفت کرد ببین چجوری بگم باور کن همین دورانت می تونه بهترین دوران زندگیت باشه لازم نیس جهنم باشه برات فک کردی مثلا کسایی که موفق شدن الان دیگه دارن عشق وحال می کنن نهه افراد موفق بازم هدف بزرگ تری در نظر می گیرن اصن لذتش به همین سختی کشیدن الانشه فک کردی پزشکی قبول شی چقد شاد میشی نهایتا یه ماه بعدش عادی میشه این لذت داره که مثلا یه برنامه می چینی اخر شم می بینی کل برنامه رو انجام دادی این شادی واقیعه وقتی که اخر هفته به هدفی که واسش تلاش کردی رسیدی یه حس فوق العاده میده البته موقتیه به قول دارن هاردی می گفت هیچ وقت نمی تونی موفقیت رو بدست بیاری فقط می تونی قرضش بگیری


پشت کنکوری نظام جدید یعنی چطور؟
قدیم خوندی جدید میخوای امتحان بدی؟

----------


## Mrnima

> داداشی همچین نوشتی پسران فکرکردم پارتنردرسی میخوای
> خب معلومه کسی که هدفش تنهاعشقش باشه ناامیدی واسش بی معنیهفایل پیوست 82392


مشکل من الان اینه که نسبت به درسا رغبت ندارم... یعنی بگن بیل بزن میرسی به هدف بیل میزنم.. ولی انگار زده شدم از درس

----------


## mehdi9090

> پشت کنکوری نظام جدید یعنی چطور؟
> قدیم خوندی جدید میخوای امتحان بدی؟


تعریف شما از پشت کنکوری چیه؟
خب امسال دوازدهم میشم و  با شما قاعدتا کنکور دارم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mrnima

> تعریف شما از پشت کنکوری چیه؟
> خب امسال دوازدهم میشم و  با شما قاعدتا کنکور دارم


پشت کنکور کسیه که برای بار nبزرگتر مساوی 2 میخواد کنکور بده  :Yahoo (4): 
به شما میگن کنکوری 
به نا میگن پشت کنکوری

----------


## Mrnima

> مطمئن باشیدروزی میرسه که پشیمون میشیدخب شایدیه پارتنردرسی حضوری بتونه کمکتون کنه ولی من دیدم مشاوراتواین مواقع میگن استراحت کنیدیه مدت ولی حتی رتبه1هم خسته میشه ولی مهم اینه که ادامه میدهفایل پیوست 82393


پارنتر حضوری :Yahoo (4): 
برم پیش رفیقام پس... 
شما رتبه تون چند شد چرا موندین؟

----------


## mehdi9090

> پشت کنکور کسیه که برای بار nبزرگتر مساوی 2 میخواد کنکور بده 
> به شما میگن کنکوری 
> به نا میگن پشت کنکوری


خدا شاهده شوخیت گرفته اقا می خوای موفق بشی  یا نه چیکار داری پشت کنکوری و کنکوری تفاوتشون چیه یا اصن من کیم کارایی که گفتم رو انجام بده 
یه مشکل جدیدا تو بچه های انجمن هست حس می کنم برای فرار از درس خوندن میان اینجا مثلا هزاران باره دارن قلم چی و گاج رو مقایسه می کنن تحلیل منابع چگونه ماه محرم درس خوند جدیدا خیلی بد شده انجمن

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

انگیزه نمیخواد ، بیا برو سربازیت ، تموم ک شد خودش انگیزه میاد ، کنکور 98 از بقیه کنکورا سخت تر هست و قبولیشم سخت تره چون دوتا کنکور هست :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): هر چیزی رو که نباید انگیزه داد دیگه خخخ والا انقدر ملت ه هم انگیزه دادن که 700 هزارنفر میان تجربی به امید 600 نفر پزشکی !!!  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> ب جان هرکی میپرستیدهنوزسنجش هم نمیدونه 98چندتاکنکوره


 :Yahoo (4): انگیزه داشتن خوبه ولی نه انقدری که دیگه از حقایق دور بشیم
براي کنکور سال بعد بمانم يا نه؟-پیک سنجش
متن اصلی:
گفتني است که سال آينده، داوطلبان با رقابت سنگين‌تر و فشرده‌تري مواجه  هستند؛ زيرا سال آينده، دو نوع سؤال طرح خواهد شد و سهميه داوطلباني که سال  دوازدهم هستند، با داوطلبان پشت کنکوري متفاوت خواهد بود. بدون شک، در سال  آينده، سهم اصلي پذيرش، متعلق به داوطلبان سال دوازدهم است که براي بار  اول کنکور مي‌دهند، و سهميۀ پذيرش داوطلبان پشت کنکوري محدود خواهد بود.
اینم حرف سنجش محترم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## mohammadreza13

بیا با هم هماهنگ کنیم حرف بزنیم
 @mamade_reza

----------


## Mrnima

> انگیزه نمیخواد ، بیا برو سربازیت ، تموم ک شد خودش انگیزه میاد ، کنکور 98 از بقیه کنکورا سخت تر هست و قبولیشم سخت تره چون دوتا کنکور هستهر چیزی رو که نباید انگیزه داد دیگه خخخ والا انقدر ملت ه هم انگیزه دادن که 700 هزارنفر میان تجربی به امید 600 نفر پزشکی !!!



داداچ ما از خوبا بودیم گولمون زدن... رفقا دندون و پزشکی رفتن من از بهمن ول کردم وضع این شد  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mrnima

> خدا شاهده شوخیت گرفته اقا می خوای موفق بشی  یا نه چیکار داری پشت کنکوری و کنکوری تفاوتشون چیه یا اصن من کیم کارایی که گفتم رو انجام بده 
> یه مشکل جدیدا تو بچه های انجمن هست حس می کنم برای فرار از درس خوندن میان اینجا مثلا هزاران باره دارن قلم چی و گاج رو مقایسه می کنن تحلیل منابع چگونه ماه محرم درس خوند جدیدا خیلی بد شده انجمن



من کاری با اینکه شما کی هستی ندارم... سوال پرسیدی منم گفتم فرقشون چیه؟ حالت تهاجمی برا چیه؟

----------


## Mrnima

> انگیزه داشتن خوبه ولی نه انقدری که دیگه از حقایق دور بشیم
> براي کنکور سال بعد بمانم يا نه؟-پیک سنجش
> متن اصلی:
> گفتني است که سال آينده، داوطلبان با رقابت سنگين‌تر و فشرده‌تري مواجه  هستند؛ زيرا سال آينده، دو نوع سؤال طرح خواهد شد و سهميه داوطلباني که سال  دوازدهم هستند، با داوطلبان پشت کنکوري متفاوت خواهد بود. بدون شک، در سال  آينده، سهم اصلي پذيرش، متعلق به داوطلبان سال دوازدهم است که براي بار  اول کنکور مي‌دهند، و سهميۀ پذيرش داوطلبان پشت کنکوري محدود خواهد بود.
> اینم حرف سنجش محترم


این که میشه ته بی عدالتی... سهیمه پذیرش بدن خراب میشه که... یعنی چی... 70 درصد بدن نظام جدید 30 درصد بدن به ما... از اون 30 درصد ما هم 30 درصدشون فرزندان علما و اسرا هست... نصفشم که دخترا میگیرن... عملا برا پرستاری باید زیر دوهزار بشی :Yahoo (101):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> داداچ ما از خوبا بودیم گولمون زدن... رفقا دندون و پزشکی رفتن من از بهمن ول کردم وضع این شد


 :Yahoo (4):  دین و زندگی دوم دبیرستانت رو باز کن ، هیچ توجیه ای قبول نیست که شیطون گولم زد و فلانی گولم زد ، فلانی هیچ تسلطی به تو نداشت ، او فقط تورا وسوسه کرد ، خود تو بودی که به وسوسه های او گوش دادی

----------


## Mrnima

> دین و زندگی دوم دبیرستانت رو باز کن ، هیچ توجیه ای قبول نیست که شیطون گولم زد و فلانی گولم زد ، فلانی هیچ تسلطی به تو نداشت ، او فقط تورا وسوسه کرد ، خود تو بودی که به وسوسه های او گوش دادی


زمین خدا وسیع نبود که مهاجرت کنی برا کجا بود؟
اونجا که میگفت مورد ظلم واقع شدیم :Yahoo (4): 

راستی دوست عزیز شما هم 98 هستید؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> زمین خدا وسیع نبود که مهاجرت کنی برا کجا بود؟
> اونجا که میگفت مورد ظلم واقع شدیم
> 
> راستی دوست عزیز شما هم 98 هستید؟


من از اونجایی ک یکم سن و سالم با شما کنکوریا فرق داره ومعماری خوندم قبلا روم نمیشه بگم نود هشتی خخخخ ولی احتمالا اره

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> این که میشه ته بی عدالتی... سهیمه پذیرش بدن خراب میشه که... یعنی چی... 70 درصد بدن نظام جدید 30 درصد بدن به ما... از اون 30 درصد ما هم 30 درصدشون فرزندان علما و اسرا هست... نصفشم که دخترا میگیرن... عملا برا پرستاری باید زیر دوهزار بشی


 :Yahoo (4):  واس همین بود گفتم برو سربازی حالشو ببر خخخ

----------


## Mrnima

> من از اونجایی ک یکم سن و سالم با شما کنکوریا فرق داره ومعماری خوندم قبلا روم نمیشه بگم نود هشتی خخخخ ولی احتمالا اره


بریم دانشگاه همه دهه 80 اند
شما پسری؟ 
سرکار نمیری؟ 
خرج بچه های رو گاز چی میشه پس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehdi9090

> من کاری با اینکه شما کی هستی ندارم... سوال پرسیدی منم گفتم فرقشون چیه؟ حالت تهاجمی برا چیه؟


داداش حالت تهاجمیم برا تو نبود کلا بعضی وقتا از تایپیک های انجمن کلافه میشم در کل موفق باشی

----------


## Mrnima

> واس همین بود گفتم برو سربازی حالشو ببر خخخ


 برم سربازی دیگ دیپلم میمونم چون حال ندارم نظام جدید بخونم...برا 98 فک کنم خیلی از خوبا رفتن دیگه زیاد خوب نباشه (تو اطراف من که اینطوری اند دوستام خیلی‌هاشون برا اینکه پشت کنکور نمونن رفتن)

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> بریم دانشگاه همه دهه 80 اند
> شما پسری؟ 
> سرکار نمیری؟ 
> خرج بچه های رو گاز چی میشه پس


دیگه نگفتم انقدر هم پیرمردم که خخخخ 
اره پسرم
کار نه
اونا سخاری میشن :Yahoo (5):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> برم سربازی دیگ دیپلم میمونم چون حال ندارم نظام جدید بخونم...برا 98 فک کنم خیلی از خوبا رفتن دیگه زیاد خوب نباشه (تو اطراف من که اینطوری اند دوستام خیلی‌هاشون برا اینکه پشت کنکور نمونن رفتن)


 :Yahoo (4):   خب پس وایسا 98 کنکور بده
رتبه 1 تا 9 مال خودمه ، برو ته صف

----------


## Mrnima

> خب پس وایسا 98 کنکور بده
> رتبه 1 تا 9 مال خودمه ، برو ته صف


جدا از شوخی فک نمیکنی اینطوری باشه؟
4 سال برا معماری بزاریم کنار 2 سال سربازی الان حداقل 24 سالته :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> جدا از شوخی فک نمیکنی اینطوری باشه؟
> 4 سال برا معماری بزاریم کنار 2 سال سربازی الان حداقل 24 سالته


خب درسته خر خوان های عزیزمون رفتن دانشگاه دلی رتبه های زیر 10 هزار ، اگر پشت کنکور منده باشن تمام تلاششون رو میکنند که جیا خر خوان های پارسال رو بگیرن بالاخره پس همچینم رقابت اسونی نیست ، از اون جهت هم کنکوری های 98 با کتاب های اسونتردارن کنکور میدن!
22 سالمه

----------


## Mrnima

> خب درسته خر خوان های عزیزمون رفتن دانشگاه دلی رتبه های زیر 10 هزار ، اگر پشت کنکور منده باشن تمام تلاششون رو میکنند که جیا خر خوان های پارسال رو بگیرن بالاخره پس همچینم رقابت اسونی نیست ، از اون جهت هم کنکوری های 98 با کتاب های اسونتردارن کنکور میدن!
> 22 سالمه


میترسم 70 به 30  رو تصویب کنن... 
عملا دیگه عملیات غیرممکن میشه

----------


## Mrnima

> خب درسته خر خوان های عزیزمون رفتن دانشگاه دلی رتبه های زیر 10 هزار ، اگر پشت کنکور منده باشن تمام تلاششون رو میکنند که جیا خر خوان های پارسال رو بگیرن بالاخره پس همچینم رقابت اسونی نیست ، از اون جهت هم کنکوری های 98 با کتاب های اسونتردارن کنکور میدن!
> 22 سالمه


میترسم 70 به 30  رو تصویب کنن... 
عملا دیگه عملیات غیرممکن میشه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> میترسم 70 به 30  رو تصویب کنن... 
> عملا دیگه عملیات غیرممکن میشه


 :Yahoo (112):  اره تنها ترس همین هست !!!
اگر تصویب بشه ، همیشه حق الناسی به نام سهمیه ایثارگران وجود داره ، از این 30 درصد ، حداقل 15 درصدش رو همینا میرن داخل ... اونوقت باید تک رقمی شد برای قبولی رشته ی خوب
امیدوارم تصویب نشه و از خر شیطون بیان پایین

----------


## Mrnima

> اره تنها ترس همین هست !!!
> اگر تصویب بشه ، همیشه حق الناسی به نام سهمیه ایثارگران وجود داره ، از این 30 درصد ، حداقل 15 درصدش رو همینا میرن داخل ... اونوقت باید تک رقمی شد برای قبولی رشته ی خوب
> امیدوارم تصویب نشه و از خر شیطون بیان پایین


امسال با رتبه 18000 منطقه
با سهمیه داروسازی آورده یه شهر خوب

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> امسال با رتبه 18000 منطقه
> با سهمیه داروسازی آورده یه شهر خوب


کارنامه ای که من اینجا زدم رو ببین
مخالفت با سهمیه ایثارگران
با رتبه 60 هزار کشوری ، پزشکی شهید بهشتی تهران!

----------


## Mrnima

> کارنامه ای که من اینجا زدم رو ببین
> مخالفت با سهمیه ایثارگران
> با رتبه 60 هزار کشوری ، پزشکی شهید بهشتی تهران!


اینم از 60 بالاتر میشه دیگ... رفیقمه ولی واقعا ظلمه
این حدود 70 و خورده ای باس بشه کشوریش

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> اینم از 60 بالاتر میشه دیگ... رفیقمه ولی واقعا ظلمه
> این حدود 70 و خورده ای باس بشه کشوریش


حق الناس هست ، من که حلال نمیکنم باعث و بانیش رو ، هر ساله حق خیلی از کسانی ک تلاش میکنند و شب و روز درس میخواننن خورده میشه توسط کسانی که یک دهم اونها هم نمیخوانند

----------


## Mrnima

> حق الناس هست ، من که حلال نمیکنم باعث و بانیش رو ، هر ساله حق خیلی از کسانی ک تلاش میکنند و شب و روز درس میخواننن خورده میشه توسط کسانی که یک دهم اونها هم نمیخوانند


چیکار میشه کرد اخه... از اول همه معترض بودن هیچی عوض نشد

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> چیکار میشه کرد اخه... از اول همه معترض بودن هیچی عوض نشد


من از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم باید به یک اعتراض کرد و کجا شکایت کرد گفت مجلس شورای اسلامی

----------


## سحر96

بچه ها یه سوال 
ما یکی از اشناهامون پسره بعد میخواد امسال برا 98 کنکور سومشو بده.
بعد پیام نورم ثبت نام کرده میخواد بدونه دوترم تولو کلا میشه نرفت؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> بچه ها یه سوال 
> ما یکی از اشناهامون پسره بعد میخواد امسال برا 98 کنکور سومشو بده.
> بعد پیام نورم ثبت نام کرده میخواد بدونه دوترم تولو کلا میشه نرفت؟


2 ترم مرخصی میگیره ، یعنی 2 ترم کلا نمیخواد بره دانشگاه

----------


## Mrnima

> بچه ها یه سوال 
> ما یکی از اشناهامون پسره بعد میخواد امسال برا 98 کنکور سومشو بده.
> بعد پیام نورم ثبت نام کرده میخواد بدونه دوترم تولو کلا میشه نرفت؟


شما امسال قبول شدین؟

----------


## INFERNAL

داداش یکی از بزرگترین انگیزه های خودم این بود که به خیلیا ثابت کنم من میتونم،خیلیا که مسخره کردن باید موفقیتم رو میدیدن
اگه شکست رو قبول نکنی همیشه واسه هر کاری انگیزه داری

----------


## Mrnima

> داداش یکی از بزرگترین انگیزه های خودم این بود که به خیلیا ثابت کنم من میتونم،خیلیا که مسخره کردن باید موفقیتم رو میدیدن
> اگه شکست رو قبول نکنی همیشه واسه هر کاری انگیزه داری


 :Yahoo (79):  ایولا

----------


## Mrnima

دوستان این که سال بعد ظرفیت ما قدیمی ها چقدر هست کی مشخص میشه؟

----------


## Mrnima

Up

----------


## سحر96

> شما امسال قبول شدین؟


بله

----------

